# Big guy in gym told me to checkout this webpage



## therealkozmo (Jun 13, 2017)

We we're talking about how most people run too much gear and that I want to try proviron. He said check out drugsgear.com I haven't tried it because he told me today. I searched this forum but nothing came up. Anyone try that site?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 13, 2017)

nope, let us know what's up with it though


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 13, 2017)

Why the fuk would you wanna try proviron that shit is worthless IMO

Pretty sure that is for gaze only too


----------



## Meathead (Jun 13, 2017)

I bought some alpha pharma test e from there...but haven't ran it and won't for a while. All I can say is that it arrived quick as f#$%.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 13, 2017)

Never a good idea to buy illegal stuff from a website, M8. I'd steer clear.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 13, 2017)

The last website that I ordered from was PSL. It was garbage. I am done with websites. My advice, find a guy at your gym and get it from him. At least if its bunk, you know whos ass to beat.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jun 13, 2017)

Just listen to the rest of these guys. 

Only trying to help. Stay away from websites.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jun 13, 2017)

That's all that needs to be said ..... It's true man think about it


----------



## Beezy (Jun 13, 2017)

The name alone would sketch me the F out, but the gym connect is not an option for me so I understand the gamble. I'm all in favor of you being the guinea pig though


----------



## Beezy (Jun 13, 2017)

Or we could all wait for Meathead to review...


----------



## therealkozmo (Jun 14, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Or we could all wait for Meathead to review...



Meathead only has 13 posts that's an unlucky number.


----------



## therealkozmo (Jun 14, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Just listen to the rest of these guys.
> 
> Only trying to help. Stay away from websites.



Isn't there a website involved when purchasing from an UGL. It's hard to find gear at the gym because people are paranoid


----------



## therealkozmo (Jun 14, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Why the fuk would you wanna try proviron that shit is worthless IMO
> 
> Pretty sure that is for gaze only too



Post finasteride syndrome.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 14, 2017)

do not ever order from a site.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm currently at the end of my second week of my first cycle (just injected this AM) , and the gear was bought online. I had bloods drawn pre cycle and will be getting more done in about two weeks mainly to check test, estriadol, and cbc. Would be glad to share results of anyone isninterested...I know I'm damn sure anticipating what results will be. Only two weeks in for long esters so still not really feeling anything more than what could be easily passed off as placebo effect. Gear isn't from drugs gear though. But like I posted before...I do have some test e from them that I'm not even using yet. Figure if the stuff im running ends up being bunk when labs come back...Then I'll try that bottle of test.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 16, 2017)

I went to college weighing 155 and came home for the summer weighing 195.  And still lean as sh*t.  Heavy training and a truckload of food.  That's it.  The guys I worked with that summer from my hometown were bugging my for the secret how I gaines so much in a year.  So I told them the secret was to eat a sh*load of jello, and that green was the best for growth.  These dumbasses were making themselves sick on jello all summer.  True story.

And the moral?  Don't believe everything the "big guy" tells you.


----------



## Jason Sten (Jun 24, 2017)

It is better for to take some samples for testing, then make the decision.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 24, 2017)

Jason Sten said:


> It is better for to take some samples for testing, then make the decision.


My fortune cookie said "Man who walk around with hand in pocket feel cocky all day"


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 24, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> My fortune cookie said "Man who walk around with hand in pocket feel cocky all day"




I like.


But to the OP.  Look for women trying to become men. They get all the hook ups.  You might have to get sketchy and dodgy but im sure those manly womens can help with what youre looking for


----------



## status44 (Jun 24, 2017)

I have used the same source for years and so do all my friends it's domestic and quality. Gear is fair priced his mixes are great Lil pricey. High and anything else way over priced.


----------



## jake42 (Jul 2, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> The last website that I ordered from was PSL. It was garbage. I am done with websites. My advice, find a guy at your gym and get it from him. At least if its bunk, you know whos ass to beat.



thats risky to do for other reasons too


----------

